# I have found a Bee Gum in the woods, Now what do I do



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a big cedar tree in the woods that appears to have a bee colony. I want to get back into bees but have never messed with a wild colony. What are my options.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

During a bad year you might put out a bit of sugar water for it. Otherwise I'd leave it right where it is. 

It is nearly impossible to get the queen in such a situation. It almost always ends up being a difficult, disappointing, thorough going mess.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

You will need a Hive and equipment and might could work out a deal with some of these swarm catchers.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree leave it be!!!!!!!!
Make up a swarm trap using a 5 frame nuc to capture any swarms it may throw. Any one can catch a swarm pretty easy.

 Al


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

To get bees only from wild bees in a tree: First, find all the entrances. If one entrance and it is high in the tree , forget it. Wish them well. Assuming the entrance is reasonably near the ground, make a stand that you that you can set a hive on near the entrance. using screen wire, make a cover for the entrance. Make a screen wire funnel, fairly long, with a 3/8 hole at the small end. Get your hive with one frame of brood and some bees, no queen. Put hive on stand, fasten funnel to screen wire over entrance, having a hole as big as the big end of your funnel. Direct the small end of the funnel to the hive entrance. Leave alone for several days. The bees inside the tree will come out but not be able to get back in. They will go in hive body, take care of the brood, and start a queen cell. After queen cell is capped over, carefully block hive entrance and move hive to your yard. If your yard is close, move hive to one side, remove wire and funnel, and wait for new queen to hatch out and mate. By this time, the bees in with the queen cell will protect it. Allow old hive to regain its strength, do the same thing next year.

Alternate and possibly better method: As above, except put a frame of brood and queen in the hive body The bees on the frame will protect their queen and since the outside bees will be bringing nectar and pollen, they will be welcomed. A little research in the beekeeping literature will give recommended time between steps. Yes, I have done this successfully but not recently.

COWS


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I lean towards leave it be and put out swarm traps. I've watched a lot of "trap out" videos on you tube and most don't have a very good success rate.


----------

